

SQL Server Programming Hacks - antiform
http://wiki.lessthandot.com/index.php/SQL_Server_Programming_Hacks_-_100%2B_List

======
jpeterson
...if for some reason you want to use SQL Server when there are perfectly good
free, open alternatives.

~~~
pragmatic
But those "free" alternatives don't really compare, yet...

